# Convection Oven ????



## molly1844 (Mar 7, 2001)

I am in the process of starting a small baking business out of my home.... I will be furnishing local merchants, B&Bs and Farmers Market with baked goods --- cookies, sweet and savory breads, mufins etc. ---I will also be prpearing specialty items that are Low Carb and Sugar Free .....

I am looking at purchasing a used convection oven from a bakery that just went out of business... the oven I am looking at is a half size Blodget ---electric-- and in excellent condition --- the owner is asking $1000 ---I have no idea if this is a good price for a used oven or not ---

Would appreciate any imput or suggestions ---
Thanks
Molly


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

molly,

Here are some places to look for more research.


----------

